# Η πολεμική ιαχή "Αέρα!"



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι θα σας ενδιαφέρουν αυτά τα δύο κείμενα του Ηλία Μαγκλίνη, στα οποία φιλοξενεί απόψεις για την προέλευση της πολεμικής ιαχής «Αέρα!».

*«Αέρα!»: Κραυγή πολεμιστήριος...*

Μ​​έρα που είναι, ας κάνουμε ένα μικρό διάλειμμα από την (μικρο)πολιτική για να θυμηθούμε κάτι χαριτωμένο. Λοιπόν: η επέτειος της 28ης Οκτωβρίου του 1940 είναι, μεταξύ πολλών άλλων, συνδεδεμένη και με ένα πασίγνωστο πολεμικό σύνθημα, το περίφημο «Αέρα!». Πράγματι, περισσότερο από οποιοδήποτε άλλο πολεμικό σύνθημα, το «Αέρα!» είναι ταυτισμένο με το έπος του ’40-’41.

Διερωτώμενος πώς προέκυψε και πότε εμφανίστηκε, έπεσα πάνω σε ένα κείμενο της φιλολόγου Ελένης Κ. Δημητρίου με τίτλο «Οι Βαλκανικοί Πόλεμοι ως υποκειμενικό βίωμα του Ελληνα μαχητή», που περιλαμβάνεται στον συλλογικό τόμο «100 χρόνια από τη διεξαγωγή των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων. Πρακτικά Επιστημονικού Συνεδρίου», που εξέδωσε πέρυσι η Διεύθυνση Ιστορίας Στρατού του Γενικού Επιτελείου Στρατού. Φαίνεται, λοιπόν, πως σύνθημα «Αέρα!» ακούστηκε για πρώτη φορά το 1912-13. Γράφει η Ελένη Δημητρίου (η οποία είναι επίσης συγγραφέας και του εξαιρετικού «Ο ελληνοϊταλικός πόλεμος ως προσωπικό βίωμα. Ημερολόγια Ελλήνων στρατιωτών», Σύλλογος Προς Διάδοσιν Ωφελίμων Βιβλίων, 2010) ότι το σύνθημα «αποδόθηκε σε μια “διδασκαλία” ενός κατώτερου βαθμοφόρου, που τη χρειάστηκε για να αποκαταστήσει το εγώ του, ύστερα από ένα μικρό κάζο που έπαθε σε μια συμπλοκή».

Τι ακριβώς ξεστόμισε τότε ο ανώνυμος βαθμοφόρος; Ιδού: «Παιδιά, ο πόλεμος είνε ένας αέρας!.. Ο κίνδυνος θέλει αέρα!.. Για να τα βγάλωμε πέρα φροντίσετε να τον έχετε αυτόν τον αέρα!..». Στην επόμενη μάχη, όταν οι στρατιώτες αντιλήφθηκαν τον εν λόγω αξιωματικό «κολλημένον σ’ ένα βράχο, του φώναξαν: – Αέρρααα!..».

Η συγγραφέας παραθέτει και το απόσπασμα από το σχετικό λήμμα του Δ. Μαρκόπουλου από τη Μεγάλη Στρατιωτική και Ναυτική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια (τ. Β΄, Αθήναι 1928, σελ. 135): «Ετσι η λέξις επέρασε εις το Στρατιωτικόν λεξικόν. Αλλά η έννοια της επλάτυνε. Επήρε χίλιες σημασίες και χίλιους τόνους. Κραυγή πολεμιστήριος. Ξέσπασμα περιφρονήσεως. Ιαχή ενθουσιώδης. Ενθάρρυνσις στους κλονιζομένους. Πείραγμα για τους αποτεθαρρυμμένους».

Κατά την ειρηνική, μεταπολεμική περίοδο, το σύνθημα απέκτησε και έναν μάλλον αυτοσαρκαστικό χαρακτήρα. Στην κωμωδία «Λούφα και παραλλαγή» (1983) του Νίκου Περάκη, στην πρώτη σκηνή, παρακολουθούμε περίπολο Ελλήνων στρατιωτών κάπου στα σύνορα του Εβρου να έχουν στήσει ενέδρα και ξαφνικά να ανοίγουν πυρ. Ο εχθρός, όπως αποκαλύπτεται στο αμέσως επόμενο πλάνο, είναι ένας ταπεινός, κατατρομαγμένος λαγός. Με το που η περίπολος αντιλαμβάνεται πως ο «εχθρός» είναι νεκρός, οι φαντάροι εξορμούν με ενθουσιασμό φωνάζοντας «Αέρα!».

Βρισκόμαστε πολύ μακριά από τις εποχές του «πολεμιστήριου αέρα» – κι ευτυχώς. Μόνον οι καρδιές όσων νεαρών παιδιών βρέθηκαν στα διάφορα πολεμικά μέτωπα όλου του πρώτου μισού του ελληνικού εικοστού αιώνα γνωρίζουν τι ένιωθαν εκείνες τις κρίσιμες στιγμές. Στο ξεκίνημα του δεκάτου ενάτου αιώνα, ο Δούκας του Ελχινγκεν και πρίγκιπας του Μόσκοβα, Μισέλ Νεΐ (1769-1815), στρατάρχης του Ναπολέοντα, πριν από μια κρίσιμη μάχη κατά των Ρώσων (την οποία κέρδισε, υποχρεώνοντας τον Βοναπάρτη να τον χαρακτηρίσει: «Ο γενναίος των γενναίων» – Le Brave des braves), κοντοστάθηκε μπροστά στο πεδίο της μάχης και μονολόγησε: «Τρέμε, σαρκίον, τρέμε, γιατί αν ήξερες πού σε οδηγώ, θα έτρεμες ακόμα περισσότερο...».

Καθημερινή, 28/10/2014


*Νεότερα σχετικά με το σύνθημα «Αέρα!»*

Η εφημερίδα μπορεί να υπερηφανεύεται για πολλά, ένα από αυτά όμως είναι και το επίπεδο των αναγνωστών της. Πολύ συχνά θα μας διορθώσουν και όταν αυτό γίνεται με λεπτότητα και ευγένεια, αισθανόμαστε ότι αυτή η δουλειά έχει όντως νόημα.

Με αφορμή, λοιπόν, το προχθεσινό μας σχόλιο (28 Οκτωβρίου) σχετικά με την προέλευση του πολεμικού συνθήματος «Αέρα!», που τόσο διάσημο έγινε κατά τον ελληνοϊταλικό πόλεμο, ο αναγνώστης κ. Κ. Τσαντσάνογλου μας έστειλε ένα ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα. Για όσους δεν πήραν προχθές εφημερίδα, παραθέσαμε απόσπασμα από κείμενο της ερευνήτριας-φιλολόγου Ελένης Κ. Δημητρίου με τίτλο «Οι Βαλκανικοί Πόλεμοι ως υποκειμενικό βίωμα του Ελληνα μαχητή», που περιλαμβάνεται στον συλλογικό τόμο «100 χρόνια από τη διεξαγωγή των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων. Πρακτικά Επιστημονικού Συνεδρίου» (ΔΙΣ/ΓΕΣ, 2013). Η κ. Ελ. Δημητρίου αναφέρει πως το περίφημο «Αέρα!» ακούστηκε για πρώτη φορά το 1912-13, έπειτα από ένα μάλλον κωμικό περιστατικό: η δειλία ενός βαθμοφόρου που προηγουμένως είχε πάρει τα αυτιά των στρατιωτών του ότι «ο πόλεμος είναι ένας αέρας!.. Ο κίνδυνος θέλει αέρα!.. Για να τα βγάλωμε πέρα φροντίσετε να τον έχετε αυτόν τον αέρα!..» κτλ., προκάλεσε την ειρωνεία των τελευταίων: όταν αντιλήφθηκαν τον εν λόγω αξιωματικό «κολλημένον σ’ ένα βράχο, του φώναξαν: - Αέρρααα!..». Η συγγραφέας είναι βασισμένη σε σχετικό λήμμα του Δ. Μαρκόπουλου από τη Μεγάλη Στρατιωτική και Ναυτική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια (τ. Β΄, Αθήναι 1928, σελ. 135).

Μας έγραψε, λοιπόν, ο κ. Τσαντσάνογλου: «Η κ. Ελένη Δημητρίου έχει δίκιο ότι η κραυγή πρωτακούστηκε το 1912-13. Ομως η ερμηνεία, που αντλήθηκε από άρθρο της Μεγάλης Στρατιωτικής και Ναυτικής Εγκυκλοπαίδειας αποτελεί ηθικοδιδακτική ανεκδοτολογική εξήγηση, από αυτές που θυμούνται όλοι οι άντρες που πέρασαν βασική εκπαίδευση στο στρατό από συμπαθείς αλλά ημιμαθείς υπαξιωματικούς. Η κραυγή «Αέράαα!» (προσέξτε τον δεύτερο τόνο της προφοράς) πρωτακούστηκε από μια μονάδα Κρητών πολεμιστών στις μάχες εναντίον του τουρκικού στρατού στην Ηπειρο στα τέλη του 1912. Οι Κρητικοί πολεμούσαν δίπλα σε μια μονάδα Γαριβαλδινών Ιταλών και Επτανησίων μαχητών. Δεν γνωρίζω αν ήταν η μάχη του Δρίσκου, όταν μεταξύ των Γαριβαλδινών σκοτώθηκε και ο ποιητής Λορέντζος Μαβίλης. Η κραυγή που ακούστηκε από αυτούς την ώρα της εφόδου ήταν το ιταλικό Urràaa! Αυτό άκουσαν οι Κρητικοί και το επανέλαβαν εξελληνίζοντάς το σε Αέράαα! Δεν είναι παράξενο ότι η κραυγή είναι τουλάχιστον πανευρωπαϊκή. Hourra είναι η αντίστοιχη γαλλική, hurrah η αγγλική (τονισμένη στη λήγουσα με μακρό aaa· διαλεκτικά και huzzah). Για το αγγλικό επιφώνημα διαβάζω σε αγγλικό λεξικό: «Τον 18ο και τις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα, το βρετανικό πεζικό φώναζε τρία huzzah πριν από μιαν έφοδο με ξιφολόγχη, ως τρόπο αναπτέρωσης του ηθικού και εκφοβισμού του εχθρού. Ο Richard Holmes στο βιβλίο του Redcoat: The British Soldier in the Age of Horse and Musket διευκρινίζει ότι κραύγαζαν δύο σύντομα huzzah και μετά ένα τρίτο παρατεταμένο που κρατούσε σ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της εφόδου». Ακολουθούν άλλες ερμηνείες, δεν ξέρω με τι τεκμηρίωση, που παράγουν την κραυγή από τα τουρκικά (Ur Ah! = Vur hadi = Εμπρός, χτύπα!), ακόμη και τα μογγολικά».

Καθημερινή, 30/10/2104

Ας έχουμε υπόψη μας και το λήμμα της Wikipedia για το hurrah / huzzah:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huzzah


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 31, 2014)

Δηλαδή όταν μεταφράζουμε το "hurray" και τα παρόμοια μπορούμε να αποφεύγουμε το μπέρδεμα με την "ουρά" λέγοντας "αέραααα"?


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2014)

Δεν θα 'χε πλάκα;


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> Στο ξεκίνημα του δεκάτου ενάτου αιώνα, ο Δούκας του Ελχινγκεν και πρίγκιπας του Μόσκοβα, Μισέλ Νεΐ (1769-1815), στρατάρχης του Ναπολέοντα, πριν από μια κρίσιμη μάχη κατά των Ρώσων (την οποία κέρδισε, υποχρεώνοντας τον Βοναπάρτη να τον χαρακτηρίσει: «Ο γενναίος των γενναίων» – Le Brave des braves), κοντοστάθηκε μπροστά στο πεδίο της μάχης και μονολόγησε: «Τρέμε, σαρκίον, τρέμε, γιατί αν ήξερες πού σε οδηγώ, θα έτρεμες ακόμα περισσότερο...».



Έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον το πώς ορισμένοι λόγιοι (εντός κι εκτός εισαγωγικών) διαιωνίζουν καραμπινάτα λάθη προφοράς γαλλικών ονομάτων.

Νε, Νε, Νε... :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Κατά την ειρηνική, μεταπολεμική περίοδο, το σύνθημα απέκτησε και έναν μάλλον αυτοσαρκαστικό χαρακτήρα. Στην κωμωδία «Λούφα και παραλλαγή» (1983) του Νίκου Περάκη, στην πρώτη σκηνή, παρακολουθούμε περίπολο Ελλήνων στρατιωτών κάπου στα σύνορα του Εβρου να έχουν στήσει ενέδρα και ξαφνικά να ανοίγουν πυρ. Ο εχθρός, όπως αποκαλύπτεται στο αμέσως επόμενο πλάνο, είναι ένας ταπεινός, κατατρομαγμένος λαγός. Με το που η περίπολος αντιλαμβάνεται πως ο «εχθρός» είναι νεκρός, οι φαντάροι εξορμούν με ενθουσιασμό φωνάζοντας «Αέρα!»....








*ΛΟΥΦΑ+7*





AoratiMelani said:


> Δηλαδή όταν μεταφράζουμε το "hurray" και τα παρόμοια μπορούμε να αποφεύγουμε το μπέρδεμα με την "ουρά" λέγοντας "αέραααα"?



Πουλύ ουραία! 
Χιπ χιπ! Ουραίοι! (τρις) :laugh:

Λαϊκό Τραγουδάκι






μουσική: Νίκος Μαμαγκάκης, ερμηνεία: Θοδωρής Παπαδόπουλος

Ένα πουλάκι κάθεται σε κάρβουνα αναμμένα 
κι οι μάγκες που το γούσταραν ολημερίς το παίζαν

Κάποια μέρα ένα πρωί θα πετάξει το πουλί
και οι μάγκες θα το παίζουν λούφα και παραλλαγή
και οι μάγκες θα το παίζουν λούφα και παραλλαγή

Ένα πουλάκι κλώσαγε πάνω σ' ένα φαντάρο
κι απ' το πολύ το φούμαρο ντουμάνιασε ο μαύρος

Κάποια μέρα ένα πρωί θα πετάξει το πουλί
και οι μάγκες θα το παίζουν λούφα και παραλλαγή
και οι μάγκες θα το παίζουν λούφα και παραλλαγή


----------



## Earion (Oct 31, 2014)

Εγώ έχω διαβάσει μιαν άλλη ερμηνεία, που κι αυτή αποδίδει την ιαχή σε Κρητικούς. Την αναφέρει ο Ξανθουδίδης. Δεν θυμάμαι πού να την ψάξω, αλλά ευτυχώς τη βρήκα στο Διαδίκτυο από δεύτερο χέρι, εδώ (σελ. 2):*
Η ιαχή «αέρα»*

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι ο γνωστός φιλόλογος, ιστορικός και αρχαιολόγος Στέφανος Ξανθουδίδης συσχετίζει την πολεμική ιαχή «αέρα, αέρα», που έμεινε γνωστή από τη χρήση της κατά τη διάρκεια του Ελληνοϊταλικού Πολέμου του 1940, με τους Κρήτες που πολέμησαν στους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους. Κατά τον Ξανθουδίδη, τους τελευταίους χρόνους της οθωμανικής διοίκησης της Κρήτης ζούσε στο Ηράκλειο ένας Οθωμανός ζητιάνος και παράφρων, o Μουλά Μουσταφά Καμπεράκης. Τα παιδιά τον παρενοχλούσαν φωνάζοντας «αέρα Μουλά Μουσταφά», τον έτρεπαν κάθε φορά σε άτακτη φυγή και τον κατεδίωκαν κραυγάζοντας «αέρα, αέρα». Το επιφώνημα αυτό το χρησιμοποιούσαν αργότερα και οι κάτοικοι του Ηρακλείου Κρήτης ως πείραγμα στις Απόκριες και «[...] οι κατά τον Βαλκανικόν πόλεμον εξ Ηρακλείου επίστρατοι [ενν. επιστρατευμένοι] το μετέφερον εις τα στρατόπεδα και τα χαρακώματα της Μακεδονίας και της Ηπείρου μεταχειριζόμενοι αυτό κατά τας εφόδους κατά των φευγόντων Τούρκων και ύστερον κατά των Βουλγάρων, ούτω δε διεδόθη εις το στράτευμα, και εγένετο γνωστόν και εις τους εκ της άλλης Ελλάδος στρατιώτας [...]». Χρησιμοποιούνταν κυρίως για ενθάρρυνση, αλλά και για ειρωνεία ή αποδοκιμασία ή εκφοβισμό. Ανεξάρτητα από την αληθοφάνεια μιας τέτοιας ερμηνείας, έκδηλος είναι ο ρόλος και η παρουσία των Κρητών εθελοντών στο πεδίο της μάχης.
​
Θυμίζω ότι τα τάγματα Κρητών ήταν μονάδες εθελοντών. Η Κρήτη δεν ανήκε ακόμα στην Ελλάδα (ενώθηκε με αυτήν μετά το τέλος των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων, τον Δεκέμβριο του 1913. Η επέτειος, που άρμοζε να εορταστεί πέρυσι με λαμπρότητα, ξεχάστηκε στην παραζάλη των ημερών).


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

Κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει στον πρώτο σύνδεσμο του #6, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Να πάλι η πληροφορία για την εκδοχή του Ξανθουδίδη:

http://www.kathimerini.gr/792733/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/grammata-anagnwstwn


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 21, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Νε, Νε, Νε... :)


Α ναι? 

Και να σκεφτείς ότι είναι απ' αυτά που _μάλλον _δεν θα έψαχνα για να επιβεβαιώσω αν τα ξέρω σωστά... :blush:


----------



## Earion (Nov 21, 2014)

Όχι, μη ντρέπεσαι Αόρατη Μελάνη. Θύμισε στον Ρογήρο μας (γιατί δεν είναι πως δεν το ξέρει)  ότι το όνομα του στρατάρχη είναι από αυτά που κόλλησαν με τη «λανθασμένη» μορφή και καθιερώθηκαν και δε γίνεται τώρα πια να αλλάξουν γιατί έχουν σφραγιστεί στη μνήμη. Θα αλλάξει ο Νέυ να γίνει Νε; Τότε να διορθωθεί και ο Μπολιβάρ, να γίνει Μπολίβαρ, ο Βαν Γκογκ να γίνει Φαν Χοχ και η Σκάρλετ Γιόχανσον να γίνει Τζοχάνσον...


----------



## sarant (Nov 21, 2014)

Νόμιζα πως το είχα ξαναπεί, αλλά ενώ συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι η ιαχή χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε μάχη πρώτη φορά στους βαλκανικούς, δεν θα τη συνέδεα με κανένα επεισόδιο σαν αυτά που παραθέτετε.

Η φράση "αέρα" 'προς αποπομπήν οχληρού τινός' δεν υπήρχε μόνο στην Κρήτη για τον ζητιάνο εκείνο που λέει το παράθεμα του Εαρίωνα, αλλά ήταν πανελλήνια και καταγράφεται π.χ. στις Παροιμίες του Πολίτη. 
Πάρε τον αέρα σου, 
και πιο αναλυτικά: αέρα βγάνουν οι στεριές 
και με πλατειασμό "αέρα βγάνουν οι στεριές / τραβάτε λέρες και σκουριές" (στον Βενιζέλο, φράση προς αποπομπήν)
και με συντόμευση "Αγέρ' αγέρα".

Όταν υπάρχουν όλες αυτές οι καταγραφές από τον 19ο αιώνα, νομίζω ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη να πάμε στην ιστορία του ζητιάνου Μουσταφά, που εμφανίζεται ως επεξηγηματικός μύθος. 
Γιατί δεν ακούστηκε νωρίτερα η ιαχή, αν το "αέρα" προς αποπομπήν οχληρού είναι παλιό; 
Ε, διότι πριν από τους βαλκανικούς δεν είχαμε άλλες συγκροτημένες μάχες που να τις νικήσαμε -το 1897 δεν θα το φωνάζαμε βέβαια.

Μένει βέβαια να ψάξει κανείς (που έχει 36ωρες μέρες) σε σώματα του τέλους του 19 αι. π.χ. στον Ρωμηό, να δει αν το "αέρα" χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτερα ως ιαχή. Μπορεί να το έχει στο τέλος του Τυχοδιώκτη ο Χουρμούζης, μπορεί και όχι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2014)

sarant said:


> Μένει βέβαια να ψάξει κανείς (που έχει 36ωρες μέρες)


Είχα την εντύπωση ότι μόνο εσύ τις έχεις τόσο μεγάλες.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 26, 2020)

Ηδη από την προηγούμενη δικάσιμο, «πάνω από 1.000 άνθρωποι, εργάτες, εργάτριες, φοιτητές, φοιτήτριες και συνειδητοί διανοούμενοι γιόμισαν ασφυχτικά τις σκάλες, την είσοδο και την αίθουσα του δικαστηρίου και πολλοί μείνανε στο δρόμο γιατί δεν τους χωρούσε»· όταν έβαλαν τα γέλια με μια στιχομυθία εισαγγελέα-υπερασπιστών, η ασφάλεια συνέλαβε ορισμένους, απωθήθηκε όμως από το πλήθος με την κραυγή «αέρα!» («Ριζοσπάστης», 28/3[/1934]).
(εδώ)


----------

